# Hotel Lobby



## The Barbarian (Nov 28, 2016)




----------



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 28, 2016)

Ok, so.. Econolodge then?

Lol.. nice shot.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 28, 2016)

Used to be the railroad station waiting room in downtown St. Louis.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2016)

Old railroad stations have the best architecture.


----------



## The Barbarian (Nov 28, 2016)

Rick50 said:


> Old railroad stations have the best architecture.



Yep.    Have you seen Union Station in Kansas City?


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 29, 2016)

Man, I could sit there for hours just soaking it all up.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## TrolleySwag (Nov 29, 2016)

Nice photo. This is what hdr is all about. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 29, 2016)

The Barbarian said:


> Rick50 said:
> 
> 
> > Old railroad stations have the best architecture.
> ...



No, but even the station here in San Diego is nice. But, not like those back there.


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 29, 2016)

Very nice.
I do think the horizontal perspective is off a bit.
The sofa backs are wonky and the verical is aff a bit.


----------

